# Loader model for my 1992 Model 2555



## pvanderlugt (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi Folks, 

Can anyone tell me which JD Front end loader models, will fit my 2555? And where does one go to find such information?

Thanks for the help.

Pete


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Pete,
The first place I would try is tractor salvage yards. These people know (or they will find out) what loaders will fit your tractor. Click on the link below: 
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...hines/list/manufacturer/john-deere/model/2555


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

2WD or MFWD? 
2WD model 145,146,175,240
MFWD model 175,245


----------



## pvanderlugt (Feb 19, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> 2WD or MFWD?
> 2WD model 145,146,175,240
> MFWD model 175,245


MFWD, and thanks very much for the help.


----------

